# Can I use Cutting mat from Cricut� on Roland GX24 for cutting fabric?



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

*Can I use Cutting mat from Cricut® on Roland GX24 for cutting fabric?*

Can I use Cutting mat from *Cricut*® on Roland GX24 for cutting fabric?

I am trying to use normal fabric to create applique.
what I am thinking was I heat press "heat-n-bond" to stabilize the fabric and place that on cutting mat and load it on Roland GX24 but I am afraid if that would be too thick for Roland.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Can I use Cutting mat from Cricut® on Roland GX24 for cutting fabric?*

I have not ever done that, but know of customers who have, so I do not think it will be an issue other than its limited size.

Some of our customers will purchase a mask to laminate the fabric to. They then run that through the cutter and weed off their design.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Can I use Cutting mat from Cricut® on Roland GX24 for cutting fabric?*

ive used one of their sheets to cut some small paper things for my wife, I dont know why it wouldnt work other than the size restrictions


----------



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Can I use Cutting mat from Cricut® on Roland GX24 for cutting fabric?*



Nick Horvath said:


> I have not ever done that, but know of customers who have, so I do not think it will be an issue other than its limited size.
> 
> Some of our customers will purchase a mask to laminate the fabric to. They then run that through the cutter and weed off their design.


Thank you Nick, would you please send me the link for that specific material? since they changed the look of the site it became harder for me to navigate through.

Thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Can I use Cutting mat from Cricut® on Roland GX24 for cutting fabric?*



SHALO said:


> Thank you Nick, would you please send me the link for that specific material? since they changed the look of the site it became harder for me to navigate through.
> 
> Thanks


Sure will. I will PM it to you.


----------

